# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  صور : مطار سنغافورهـ ومتعة الإنتظار  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Roo0ooQi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
 أبدأ معكم في هذا التقرير 
 عن  
 ( ثاني اكبر مطار في العالم )
 ( الاول فـــي قـارة اسيـــــا )  SINGAPORE AIRPORT
 مطـــــــار سنــــــغــــــافـوره
 الحاصل على المركز الثاني 
 من افضل مطارات العالــم 
 -
 بصراحة لا يخفى عليكم 
 حاولت ان اضع كل المعلومات 
 والخدمات المقدمـه في هذا الصرح العظيـم  
 مطار سنغافوره 
 تم انشائه في عــام 
 1981
 وقد حاز على 250 جائزة 
 خلال 20 عام  
 يوجد في المطار ثلاثة 
 وحدات او بالاحرى ثلاثة صالات 
 تسمى 
 Terminal 
 1 – 2 – 3  
 ومن خلال نظرتي لها 
 كل وحده تتخصص في وجهه معينه  
 حيث انني وصلت من السعوديه الى Terminal 3 
 وذهبت الى نيوزلندا على نفس الـ Terminal 3 
 وفي العوده وصلت من نيوزلندا الى Terminal3
 وغادرت الى السعوديه الى Terminal 2  
 طبعاً التنقل مابين كـل 
 Terminal
 الى آخر 
 يكون عبر ( الشتل ) 
 وهو مثل الباص 
 صغير و مغلق لا يتحكم به سائق 
 بل عبر خطوط ارضيـه و يكون هو حلقة الوصل بين كل Terminal و اخر  
 طبعاً كل Terminal
 يمثل كوحده مستقله عن اخرياتها 
 أي ان كل Terminal 
 يوجد به مثل ما يوجد في الاخرين 
 من محلات تجاريه و اسواق و العاب بل حتى امكان لالعاب الاطفال الى المصلى
 والفنادق و غيرها من جميع الخدمات  
 وحيث ان 
 Terminal 3 
 هو الاخير الذي تم انشاءه 
 فهو يتمتع بجماليات في الديكور و الخدمات 
 ولا يكون بعيداً عن اخرياتها من حيث الجمالية و الخدمات ايضاً  
 طبعاً من المستحيل انكم سوف تجدون كل صورة في جميع الوحدات 
 ولكن سوف تجدون على مارأيته انا ووثقته  
 بخلاف مالم آراه او لم اشاهدهـ  
 حينما وصلت الى مطار سنغافوره وقد كنت مغادر من نيوزلندا 
 شدني هذا المعلم لكبر حجمة 
 حيث لو تنظرون الى عامل النظافـه في الاسفل طوله لا يتجاوز شئ من هذا المعلم      كان الوقت قريب من صلاة المغرب 
 فأحببت ان اذهب الى مكان لأقضى عبادتي بـه 
 فوجدت أمرأة عاملة محجبه تعمل في المطـار 
 حيث انه هناك يوجد مسلمين ايضاً في سنغافوره 
 فسألتها عن اذا كنت اريد الصلاة  
 فأجابتني انه يوجد مصلى متكامل في كل Terminal 
 ودلتني على المصلى الخاص للمسلمين 
 وفعلاً ذهبت الى هناك ووجدت مالم أكن اتوقعه أبد    حيث ايضأ يوجد به مكان للوضوء ومكان للنساء أيضاً 
 واكثر ما اثارني هو نظافة هذا المكـان و خصوصيته 
 وياليت مساجدنا وخصوصاً التي في طرق السفر تتمتع بنصف مايتمتع به هذا المصلى الصغير            بعدما انتهيت من صلاتي 
 خرجت الى صالة المطـار وهو عبارهـ عن دورين  
 الدور الارضي 
 من خلاله تجد كل من 
 المحلات التجاريه – البنوك - بعض اماكن الطعام الخفيف – امكان العاب للاطفال – حديقة  الفراشات 
 مخارج الشتل للوصول من Terminal الى اخر - كاونترات الحجز و في اخر كل Terminal تجد 
 بوابات الخروج و اقصد البوابات التي تخرج منها الى الطائره على حسب وجهة سفرك  
 الدور الاول
 مطاعم – فندق الترانست – سينما مجانيه – نادي رياضى للاجسام – مكان لحلاقة شعر الرأس 
 اماكن للاستحمام الشخصي  
 ما اخفي عليكم انني اخذت جوله كاملة على كل Terminal
 ورأيت كل واحد ومايتميز بـه من مميزات وهي كلها متشابه تقريباً 
 وكنت انتقل من شتل الى شتل 
 حيث ان لكل مخرج يكون الشتل متواجد كل 5 دقائق بالضبط 
 وتوجد لوحه عليا توضح اليك كم يتبقى من الوقت لحين وصول الشتل السريع  
 من خلال تجولي في ارض المطار 
 وخصوصاً في الدور الارضي 
 استوقفتني اماكن كثيره و طرق جميلة و حضاريه جداُ  
 كانت هذه الصور من ضمن الدور الارضي 
 وخصوصاُ بين المحلات التجاريه الرائعه

----------


## Roo0ooQi

حيث استوقفني محل للنظام العالمي لكرة القدم 
 FIFA 
 ووجدت به عروض تجاريه        ولوحة عد تنازلي حتى موعد كأس العالم القادم        ثم ذهبت ماهو خلف المحلات التجاريه 
 فوجدت اماكن الراحه و الانتظار 
 بل الاستراحات للمسافرين  
 اولها 
 اجهزة التصفح المجانية       ثم منطقة المشاهده 
 وهي برامج تثقيفيه عن دولة سنفافوره 
 في شاشة باناسونك الاكبر في العالم 
 بعرض HD     
 ثم شدني ايضاً اماكن الراحه او النوم الخفيف في داخل المطار 
 وهو بما يسمى بـ 
 Rest area 
 منطقة الراحه         
 وامامك هدير المـاء 
 من هذه التحفه الجماليه

----------


## Roo0ooQi

بمجرد ما تخرج من هذا المكان 
 حتى تجـد هذه الاجزه المجانية 
 فقط ضع قدميك و تمتع بالتدليك المجاني          وايضاً احواض السمك الذي يأخذ مساحه كبيره في اطراف المطار وبجانبها المقاعد المريحه        وبجانبها كان للاطفال نصيب في ذلك 
 فهذا المكان مخصص للاطفال لقضاء اوقات جميلة بالنسبه لهم      يالتحفة المكان حيث ان الاشجار بداخل المطار       خرجت من هذا المكان وقد نظرت الى طفل بأبتسم ببرائة حتى ربت على كتفه بعدما طلب مني  لأساعده في اللعبه
 وقد نجحنا في ذلك

----------


## Roo0ooQi

ومن هنا 
 ذهبت وفي طريقي الى الحديقه الغنــاء 
 حديقة الفراشات 
 وجدت ما اثار اعجابي بهذه الطريقة     حيث ان هذه الثلاثه ماهي الا سلة للمهملات 
 فالتي تبدأ من اليمين وعلى شكل جريدهـ 
 فهي للمخلفات الورقة وبأنواعها 
 والتي في الوسط وعلى شكل علبه مياه غازيه 
 فهي للمخلفات المعدنيه 
 والتي في الاخير و على شكل مستحضر صيدلي 
 فهي للمخلفات البلاستية
 حيث يقومون بعد ذلم بأعادة صناعتها و الاستفادة منها ايضاً  
 وفي هذه الاثـناء 
 حان وقت صلاة العشــاء 
 حتى اجد نفسي و قد ذهبت الى دورة الميـاة 
 وقبل دخولي اليها 
 كنت فعلاً اريد ان اروي ظمأي ببعض من الماء 
 فما كان الا وهذه التي بمجرد ماتقترب منها الا وبادرت في سقياك للماء 
 بطريقة حديثه جداُ بدون ان تضغط أي زر 
 لاعليك انا ان تبقى بجانبها وهي كفيله بأنها تروي ظمأك        دخلت الى دروة الميـاه 
 وبصراحة كنت مستاء من الوضع الذي في غالبية كل الدول 
 حيث انه لا يوجد في دورة المياة سوى مناديل 
 ولكن بما اننا معتادون على الماء فلذلك نجد الصعوبه في التعامل مع المناديل الورقية 
 لكن في مطار سنغافوره تفاجأت 
 حيث انني وجدت مكان لاحدى دورات المياة 
 وبها ( كرسي عربي ) + ( شطاف ماء ) 
 ورغم كل ذلك 
 لا عليك من مايسمى بـ ( السيفون ) 
 حيث انه حساس التكروني بمجرد ما تقضي حاجتك 
 سوف تقوم هي بشطف المكان خلفك 
 وكذلك دورات المياه الاخرى       ولم امانع في وضع صورة لانني فعلاً وجدت النظافه العناية في ذلك      وخرجت لاعود الى المصلى لاقضي صلاة العشــاء 
 ومن ثم خرجت بعد ذلك 
 واسمع عصافير بطني تدعوني الى ان اتجهز لوجبة عشــاء 
 وذلك ماحصل 
 حيث انه يتوجب على الذهاب الى الدور العلوي 
 حتى اختار مالذ و طاب من الطعـام 
 وفي طريقي الى المطعم 
 وجدت هذه الفكره العظيمة        
 مخزن صغير لاعادة شحن اجهزة الجوالات و الاجهزه الالتكرونية الصغيره كمثل Ipod 
 حيث يحتوي هذا الصندوق الكبير الى مجموعة صناديق صغيره كل وحده ولها مفتاح 
 فقط ضع الجوال في الصندوق الصغير في الشاحن
 واغلق عليه و اجعل المفتاح معاك حتى تعود اليه مرة اخرى 
 وتأخذ جوالك و يأخذ الصندوق شخص غيرك 
 وهي خدمة مجانية ايضاً  
 ذهبت الى الدور العلوي
 فوجدت مجموعة من المطاعم 
 وكل مطعم اجمل من الاخر 
 سواء من ناحية تنوع الوجبات او من ناحية الديكور و الجلسات الجميلة 
 فوقع اختياري حتى انهي هذه الوجبه        وقد كنت شجاع فأنهيتها في وقت قياسي      خرجت من المطعم حتى اريد ان ازور الحديقه و التي بداخل المطار 
 وهي حديقه الفراشات 
 ولكن وجدت هذه الغرفه و التي اتمنى ان يعلموا مثلها في بلادنا  
 ( غرفة المدخنين ) 
 حيث انه يمنع التدخين في الاماكن العامه 
 فوضعوا لهم هذا المكـان

----------


## Roo0ooQi

وهذا هو مدخل حديقة الفراشات       هذا منظر عام من داخل الحديقه      صورة للشلال الموجود بالداخل     وهذه شرائح اناناس غذاء الفراشات      صور جميلة لبعض الفراشات و الورود      ورده جميلة     وهاهي الفراشه تأخذ من رحيقها      وهذا مكان لتفقيس اليرقات 
 وهي يرقات حقيقه 
 حتى مررت في المساء 
 ووجدت فراشه تخرج من يرقتها 
 وكان منظر دعاني الى تسبيح الله و ذكره      صعدت الى الاعلى لأجد الاشجار الخاصة التي تأكل الحشرات التي تقع فيها 
 حيث تقوم بتحليلها بمواد كيمائية و تستخرج منها الغذاء وتتغذى عليها 
 وهي لا توجد الا في هذه الاماكن في العالم     وهذه صور منها

----------


## Roo0ooQi

وهذه اماكن تواجدها في العالم       
 طبعاً خرجت من هناك و لفت انتباهي 
 سيارة اسعاف داخليه      كنت اريد ان اخذ دش خفيف قبل عودتي الى السعوديه 
 وذهبت الى استراحة الترانست      وجدت سينما مجانية صغيرهـ 
 ذهبت لارى مافيها ولم اجد الا شخصين وفلم يعرض      خرجت من هناك الى مكان الاستحمام 
 حيث تستحك بـ 8 دولار
 مع اعطائك منشفه و صابون و شامبو 
 ومن هناك انطلقت الى هذه اللوحة الكبيره     حتى ارى أي هي رحلتي 
 والتي مالبثت ان اجدها حتى 
 اخذ من هذه العربيات واحده 
 انظروا الى نظافتها و ترتيبها      وجدت نفسي في هذه الطائره 
 السنغافوريه للعوده الى ارض الوطن      هذا تقرير المتواضع عن المطار و محتوياته 
 وكان ودي ان اضع المزيد و لكن ليس لدي ماهو اهم من تلك الصور   ملاحظة : كل الخدمات الموجوده مجانية ماعدا المطاعم و اماكن الاستحمام فقط 
 اما بقية الخدمات و الاستراحات في الاماكن و غير ذلك 
 في متاحه للجميع وبلا استثناء  
 لكم خالص شكري و تقديري

----------


## Roo0ooQi

UP

----------


## محمدسالمان

*تقرير رائع 
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## Roo0ooQi

شـكـرا لك

----------


## Roo0ooQi

للرفع

----------


## Jmeel

_ياسلام   فعلاً  شي  جميل    وعلى فكره  مش غريب على سنغافورة  أنظف مدينة في العالم_

----------


## Roo0ooQi

> _ياسلام   فعلاً  شي  جميل    وعلى فكره  مش غريب على سنغافورة  أنظف مدينة في العالم_

 شــكــرا لك

----------

